# Turtle wax colour magic.



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Finally they've released one for grey cars so I can fill in any little chips with the handy chip stick they come with. But a tenner for a chip stick seems pricey so I'm gonna see what it's like as a glaze/filler under my normal wax.

Anyone tried this before ?.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

I used this on a black bmw before i discovered this site, it muted the flake and did'nt last long. Now i use black hole and nattys blue,much better.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bin then


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Danno1975 said:


> Bin then


It depends really, modern cars often have clear coat, so the colour magic type polishes are not really going to have any benefit over regular polishes, I noticed TW now do colour magic spray 'waxes' whether they work or not is no more questionable than other wax brands that offer colour charged waxes


----------



## 328i-sport-ross (Oct 17, 2007)

Used on Rosso Red some years ago now, also dulled the paint work.was`nt to happy with it  i see your a fellow biggin hillian ,just round the corner


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep Biggin Hill 11 years, where about are you .


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Colour Magics better than SRP on Black cars IMO...... There better polishes to mask swirls and around though.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Colour magic is a remarkably good glaze, as competent as any of the 'stylish' Black Hole, SRP (I own both).

Where it really shows its worth is with the chip stick, it can take quite a lot of time to get bigger chips filled but it's remarkably durable. It's ability to colour and fill big nasty chips, which look ugly and white, makes more of a difference a car's look than a machine polish and wax IMO.



Danno1975 said:


> Bin then


:spam:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Bero said:


> Colour magic is a remarkably good glaze, as competent as any of the 'stylish' Black Hole, SRP (I own both).
> 
> Where it really shows its worth is with the chip stick, it can take quite a lot of time to get bigger chips filled but it's remarkably durable. It's ability to colour and fill big nasty chips, which look ugly and white, *makes more of a difference a car's look than a machine polish* and wax IMO.
> 
> :spam:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Avanti - a agree on the colour part of the product; not really applicable with clear coats.....although it may have a slight impact (like the Dodo Juice test of coloured waxs on CC panels).



DetailMyCar said:


>


I think cars, particularly dark colored ones with big, ugly, typically whiteish coloured chips in the paintwork really ruin the look of a car. I'm not taking away the transformation a machine polish can achieve....but if I only had the time/money to do one thing I'd fill/hide/mask large chips before I'd machine polish.

Additionally Jo Public don't notice a detailed car as much as they notice bits of paint missing.


----------



## 328i-sport-ross (Oct 17, 2007)

Hillcrest.pretty near to the airport,get a horrid layer of a really light dust if i leave it outside over night.not sure where it comes from to be honest. i had a theory it may come from the airport.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

One of my customers had a Ferrari 328 in solid red in the Concours last year and he'd used Sonax Colour Polish - and the car looked really bonny.
The Sonax is a Nano-based product, no idea what the TW product is, and Sonax include a colour pen too. 
More info here:
http://www.morethanpolish.com/sonax-colour-polish.asp


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Surely this will all wash off?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

bmwman said:


> Surely this will all wash off?


If you're referring to the chip stick i was amazed by it's durability, numerous washes with PW and by hand and through a hot summer (well as hot as Aberdeen gets) with very little degradation. It's been a while since i had that car but >3months easy.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Are you refering to the chipstick stick thingy that you use to fill the chip before you wax over it?
I used to make this stuff. have you tried one of your mauds lipsticks as a filler


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm referring to both really, the chip stick and the colour infused polish/glaze/sealant/wax AIO product. I have used the TW stuff in the past, only once mind you and that was before I had a clue about detailing. The finish was great until it rained. If I was to add a carnuaba past wax over it wouldn't the cleaners just remove the TW product?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bmwman said:


> I'm referring to both really, the chip stick and the colour infused polish/glaze/sealant/wax AIO product. I have used the TW stuff in the past, only once mind you and that was before I had a clue about detailing. The finish was great until it rained. If I was to add a carnuaba past wax over it wouldn't the cleaners just remove the TW product?


What is it that you use at present, I would like to compare the TW against it :thumb:


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Well if we are talking about stone chips, I always have a layer of wax or sealant on my paint so these are fine. But as a cleaner or glaze I tend to use DJ limeprime or CG EZ creme glaze or Prima Amigo. Surely the above mentioned products are better than TW, both in terms of cleaning and glazing? I then finish of with carpro reload or a carnuaba wax, for example, Nattys Blue, BF midnight sun etc etc.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bmwman said:


> Well if we are talking about stone chips, I always have a layer of wax or sealant on my paint so these are fine. But as a cleaner or glaze I tend to use DJ limeprime or CG EZ creme glaze or Prima Amigo. *Surely the above mentioned products are better than TW, both in terms of cleaning and glazing? *I then finish of with carpro reload or a carnuaba wax, for example, Nattys Blue, BF midnight sun etc etc.


Perhaps you maybe a little hooked on brand names, as it happens I do have some EZ creme, shall I pit it against TW Platinum?


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Perhaps you maybe a little hooked on brand names, as it happens I do have some EZ creme, shall I pit it against TW Platinum?


Its up to you avanti, give it a go, I'm pretty sure CG EZ creme will come out on top!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bmwman said:


> Its up to you avanti, give it a go,* I'm pretty sure CG EZ creme will come out on top!*


I hear what you say, but why? Otherwise it seems an irrational statement, AG UDS vs Blackhole? I find the AG UDS a slightly nicer finish, indeed they are slightly different products, TW has been going a long time so they must know a thing or two about car care products.


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Understood, I dont know, its depends on the individual I suppose. I mean I prefer CG ez creme to Prima Amigo. I know TW have been around for a long time and I'm sure their products are good. Its jsut this colour charged/infused polishes are more of a marketing tool/gimmick than anything else. For example the DJ colour charged waxes If i remember correctly the last test carried out indicated that the colour is only noticeable after the 4th layer may have been more.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bmwman said:


> Understood, I dont know, its depends on the individual I suppose. I mean I prefer CG ez creme to Prima Amigo. I know TW have been around for a long time and I'm sure their products are good. Its jsut this colour charged/infused polishes are more of a marketing tool/gimmick than anything else.* For example the DJ colour charged waxes If i remember correctly the last test carried out indicated that the colour is only noticeable after the 4th layer may have been more.*


I certainley hope it was not DJ that said that 
In an earlier post it was explained why colour charging may not work to the advertised statement due to trying to colour a clearcoat of laquer. I'm not even sure how more than one layer can be applied as the 2nd layer will remove the 1st layer (and even if it didn't , then it would create more problems than it may solve due to light refracting through the layers)


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Avanti said:


> I certainley hope it was not DJ that said that
> In an earlier post it was explained why colour charging may not work to the advertised statement due to trying to colour a clearcoat of laquer. I'm not even sure how more than one layer can be applied as the 2nd layer will remove the 1st layer (and even if it didn't , then it would create more problems than it may solve due to light refracting through the layers)


Copied from: http://dodojuice.com/juicebar/viewtopic.php?t=2011:
(A while back, I posted a colour charging demonstration up on our forum. We knew coloured waxes made little real world difference, but were the cynics right when they said it made 'absolutely no difference at all'? We found them to be wrong. The darkening effect of purple haze, multi layered, on a red panel showed a dark area where the wax had been. http://dodojuice.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=653 The result was seen again when I applied Purple Haze Pro in two layers to the side of our white van. It was dusk and I was at AndyC's. He saw the effect for himself... we were doing a 50/50 test and you could see a slight darkening where the wax had been after buffing.)

Dont wont to open up that particular can of worms though....


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bmwman said:


> Copied from: http://dodojuice.com/juicebar/viewtopic.php?t=2011:
> (A while back, I posted a colour charging demonstration up on our forum. We knew coloured waxes made little real world difference, but were the cynics right when they said it made 'absolutely no difference at all'? We found them to be wrong. The darkening effect of purple haze, multi layered, on a red panel showed a dark area where the wax had been. http://dodojuice.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=653 The result was seen again when I applied Purple Haze Pro in two layers to the side of our white van. It was dusk and I was at AndyC's. He saw the effect for himself... we were doing a 50/50 test and you could see a slight darkening where the wax had been after buffing.)
> *
> Dont wont to open up that particular can of worms though...*.


:thumb: 
Indeed, or two cans of worms, I know through experience that the TW can compare with some of the products we know and love, if colour charging is good for DJ then it is certainley good enough for TW, that said TW Platinum is not exactly cheap only that it is available over the counter


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

I will give this TW stuff a go in the future. I agree with you though, maybe myself and others are slightly hooked on brand names, which may produce the same results of lesser names. But then again, I used to use TCUT!


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I used Color Magic on a black Fiesta when I was trying to sell it in hope of improving some finish imperfections. What it did was negligible in my opinion. The chip stick worked perfectly in hiding some scratches and chips but if you looked close enough, you could see the repair and I imagine it didn't last very long. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I think its given then that colour charged waxes do change the surface colour to some extent, and will do moreso onn white areas where chips have gone through. Question is whether what you use will make enough difference. 

TBH I don't buy the view that just because some company has been doing something for a long time they are necessarily good at it, they may have worked out a way to produce a just about good enough product at a just about surviveable margin to stay in business. I can think of enough breweries for example that illustrate the point, coming from Nottingham where we had the choice of Home or Shippos dish water.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

sirkuk said:


> I used Color Magic on a black Fiesta when I was trying to sell it in hope of improving some finish imperfections. What it did was negligible in my opinion. The chip stick worked perfectly in hiding some scratches and chips but if you looked close enough, you could see the repair and I imagine it didn't last very long.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Chip sticks are geat for that sort of touch up, they can last up to a year if you do it right, will never look as good as a respray but as a quick way to take your eye off unsightly chips and most importantly stop them rusting it's unbeatable.

Touched the whole front end of a dark great Maserati in yesterday, about 15 chips and it looked miles better, had to point them out to my mate, took five minutes and should last till I see it again, it's not meant to be a perfect repair.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bero said:


> If you're referring to the chip stick i was amazed by it's durability, numerous washes with PW and by hand and through a hot summer (well as hot as Aberdeen gets) with very little degradation. It's been a while since i had that car but >3months easy.


Agee with your other post on chips and this one lasted over a year on a gouge on my bonnet and tbh honest was still going strong, only gone as I removed it this week as I'd used a black chip stick to stop it rusting and when I saw the grey it scrapped it out with a tooth pick and re did it. No rust either 👍👍👍👋👋👋😜.

I bet that if I compared my chip sticking to joe publics paint pen touch up my cars chipstick repair would win !!. So far have purple, black, blue, white and grey. All the cars I've owned in the last 12 years


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

328i-sport-ross said:


> Hillcrest.pretty near to the airport,get a horrid layer of a really light dust if i leave it outside over night.not sure where it comes from to be honest. i had a theory it may come from the airport.


That sucks, I nearly bought a house there, glad I never now . Pigeons and noisy sods in Luna Close are my only problems .

Three car detailing fans in my road, though imh(umble)o I'm the best 😜👋


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Any way will try the turtle wax next week on my sparking graphite as a filler/ glaze v black hole !!. Some one remind me to take photos


----------

